# Raggedy Feathers?



## Miranda (Feb 21, 2009)

The 6 months old (approx) Whiteface Lutino tiel we adopted was fed a diet of only seed. We've had her for about 3 weeks now and we've rounded out her diet. Still, some of her tail feathers remain raggedy, like bunched together and not smooth. As if they were oily or dirty. She gets a spray bath (won't take a dip) every few days. If it's not diet and not dirt what could it be?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

It could be that the tail feathers were simply too damaged to look the way you wish them to look. When she has her molt she will regrow new, better looking tail feathers. Holly's tail was a wreck when we got her. In time they did start to look better doing what you are doing, bath/showers, better diet but she has two that are just simply ugly but they will drop off one day and brand new feathers will take their place.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

On many occasions when I get a new bird their feathers are ragged. They always get better when they molt. It's a pretty sure sign that the bird was in a cage that was too small.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Once they molt out they will look much better  Being so young they tend to bump and break their tails alot. right now Spikes tail is a mess aswell. He is a really clumsy tiel even though he will be two this year. Just a few minutes ago I had to rescue him because he fell behind my computer desk, again


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I know what you mean as far as raggedy feathers. A good variety diet with lots of fresh veggies, fruits, etc will help ensure that when he molts he will have healthy shiny feathers. Keep us the misting to and once he molts you won't belive you have the same bird. Let me show you what I mean: 

Ziggy when I first got him:



















Ziggy now:










PS: They ussually have small molts (little feathers) around the year and one or two major ones where things like flights and tail feathers change out.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you! The pictures are particularly helpful, thanks Aly!


----------

